# Chimp Challenge 2012 Format



## bogmali (Apr 20, 2012)

I know that BUCK NASTY has been a little tied up lately so I am going to go ahead and do a quick poll so we can chime in on the ongoing talks among the F@H Team Captains.

The 2 categories that have been/are being discussed are:

*1. Folding Names* 

Do we keep using ChimPowerUp! or  Use our own and current F@H username?

*2. Points Format*

Unlimited bracket:
race points earned = total FAH pts.

Handicap bracket:
race points earned = total FAH pts - average days total FAH pts taken from last years CC.

Teams that are new to the CC and racing for the first time need a simple tweak to the points formula:

race points earned = total FAH pts - team daily average for the last six months.

*Need 2 votes, one from each category*

Me favors # 2 and # 4


----------



## dank1983man420 (Apr 20, 2012)

4 is a definite yes over 3. 

 I prefer 2 over 1, but either would be ok.


----------



## F150_Raptor (Apr 20, 2012)

I say # 2 and 4 also, but the there's no good way to set up a handicap.  The smaller teams can have either a big advantage or disadvantage.  Last year we averaged 2.7 million a day for the CC, and right now we're averaging 837,000.  There's a big jump there to over come, but it would depend on how many WCG folks will switch over.  If we get enough folks it can be done, if we don't then we're in the negative.  I'll probally put only 2 of my rigs in this year if we decide to do it.

Keep us posted.


----------



## KieX (Apr 20, 2012)

#2, #4


----------



## JrRacinFan (Apr 20, 2012)

When does this start? I'd be willing to push my 460's for the challenge.


----------



## sno.lcn (Apr 20, 2012)

As an original Chimp Challenge co-founder, I have to say that using your own f@h username goes against the spirit of this competition.  You switch off your own username for the sake of the team.


----------



## BUCK NASTY (Apr 20, 2012)

JrRacinFan said:


> When does this start? I'd be willing to push my 460's for the challenge.


Prob start late May, but might be later as the rules are still "up in the air".


----------



## JrRacinFan (Apr 20, 2012)

BUCK NASTY said:


> Prob start late May, but might be later as the rules are still "up in the air".



Thanks.

And I agree with sno, also helps with point calculations.


----------



## Adak (Apr 21, 2012)

Do you recall what happened to the [H]ardApes team in the CC a couple years back?

They self-destructed over just this issue. I used to agree with the name change being required, but after seeing the disastrous effect on a good team like [H], I've changed my mind.

If we want the CC to thrive, we can't be having teams desert it like [H] has, over a silly issue. The name change requirement was needed in the first two years of the CC, and has not been needed ever since.

There is absolutely no benefit in calculating the points up, with the name change being required. The reverse is true - the team file summary from Stanford we can use, is 10 X smaller and easier to parse out, than the file we need for individual scores.


----------

